# And you thought acids were dangerous!!



## Buzz (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a 4mb video file.
If this is for real, it's actually quite scary...! :shock: 

Someone tell me they can't really do that....

http://tinyurl.com/5lkmwe


Buzz


----------



## lazersteve (Jul 11, 2008)

Buzz,

Sort of like a minature microwave oven!

I wonder how many cell phones it takes to boil a cup of water?

Steve


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 11, 2008)

Totally Fake. Funny though


----------



## akgold (Jul 12, 2008)

Total fraud. It, and others like it, have been circulating for a while but they were all faked and staged. 
Steve of the North


----------



## Scott2357 (Jul 12, 2008)

Anybody know how it was faked?


----------



## Platdigger (Jul 12, 2008)

It would be dangerous.......but perhaps a microwave from underneath?
Randy


----------



## Lou (Jul 12, 2008)

Maybe they have access to a MASER--the microwave beam version of a LASER.


----------



## Rag and Bone (Jul 12, 2008)

I suspect a camera trick or some fancy software. The kernels pop (straight up?), go off screen and popcorn falls onto the table. I don't think the popcorn actually popped. 

Now, how about toasting a marshmallow with cellphones :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2008)

You could always try it..


----------



## Shaul (Jul 26, 2008)

Here's the people that created the video spoof as an advert for selling their Bluetooth headsets.

http://www.cardosystems.com/pop/

You can also find more info at Snopes: 'Cellphone Popcorn'.

Shaul


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (Jul 30, 2008)

Aye aye aye... something scares me about people running around all willy-nilly playing with microwave transducers... just what I'd need, some prankster fryin out my pacemaker...LOL! :shock: :lol:


----------



## Seamus (Aug 20, 2008)

Toasting a marshmellow with a cell phone? What will they think of next? Can they really figure out how to do that in my life time?


----------

